# is my puppy bony?



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Someone commented on a picture I posted that my dog is bony. I feed him 1 1/4 cup X2 per day (Morning and evening) The vet told me its "athletic" shape and all the dog profiles I have seen indicate a normal weight. Should I feed him more? I have read so many different things, the feeding on the bag seems way too much for 5 month puppy. Should I consider feeding him more since he is a growing puppy?

He weighs about 34 lbs, growing each week.

A good weight from what I know has:
a waist profile
belly curves up slightly
profile on the chest
feel the rib towards the back
other ribs feel without much fat covering them

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

He looks good to me. . .you want them to be slim at that age so that excess weight doesn't put stress on their growing joints.

If anyone says he's too skinny, just tell 'em that he's in the "long-leggedy beastie" stage!


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

lol - Thanks Willowy. I see many dogs at the park that are over weight and barrel shaped and just don't want my dog over weight!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

The tuck looks good to me. Do you have an overhead shot showing the waist and hips?

Most people are used to seeing overweight dogs, so when they see a lean dog, they thing "must be starving!"

I keep Kabota lean to reduce pressure on his lame leg and I do hear about it, usually at the dog park, but the vet thinks he's perfect.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

How does your dog feel to the touch? Is there a light covering of fat over the ribs and hip bones? If yes, your dog is fine. 

http://www.dailypuppy.com/articles/determining-the-ideal-weight-for-a-dog_782.html


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Your dog looks great to me!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

He looks good to me. 

I've gotten "Your dogs are too skinny/are starving!" a lot. People are just so used to seeing overweight dogs that a dog that's at a good/athletic weight is "too skinny" nowadays.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks fine to me.

I get told that my dog is too skinny all of the time (you can easily see hints of his last two ribs). People are SO USED to fat pets taht they just don't know. I generally blow it off with a comment about what healthy dogs are supposed to look like.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I got no complaints, fine looking little beastie.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks perfect to me! Pudgy puppies are cute, but really bad for them on their growing joints.


----------

